# Singapore's Unwanted Compser & Musician.



## thecatrinablog (Oct 27, 2013)

I am in Singapore, a country which disallowed my entering professional music life for over 35 years to date. I cannot even get a permit to busk on the streets and my life is a sick joke.

But the world I see is only as worthless as it has made me to be. I cannot do much else but music, and life is tragic. I am very poor, I do not buy sample libraries.

My first album is here:
http://catrinadaimonlee.bandcamp.com/al ... nd-edition

I have created music that might fill 10 hour long albums, but it is nowhere to be found except in my computer, a laptop, which can barely handle the work I do on it.
I am tired of applying for work as a janitor, telemarketeer, or security guard, and I am too old to become a prostitute. 

Here is a more recent piece
http://johannelee.bandcamp.com/album/wind-wood-water-metal-fire (http://johannelee.bandcamp.com/album/wi ... metal-fire)

Here is one I wrote for my suffering spouse, who sort of believes in me, half half:


Yeah, I know I could have just introduced myself in a less honest, more 'nice day we're having' kind of way, but why bother? There is just too much BS in this [email protected]!$! world that really made it a bad world - I m not here to contribute to that. Im here to share my music, no matter how worthless the world says it is, or how bad it treats me, even if it kills me.


----------



## Neifion (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey there,

I don't think your music is worthless. I quite enjoyed your album. My favorite track is Dark Night I; I think the fusion of eastern with a jazzy sort of sound is pretty cool. I like the usage of the (guzheng, I think?) and the creeping in of the erhu.

I'm not going to say my life is harder or easier than yours, or tell you "there, there". But I listened to your music today and am happier because of it.


----------

